# توقيع نيفين ثروت



## القسيس محمد (12 يونيو 2008)

ممكن تعطونى رايكم بصراحه وبدون مجامله 
اى تعديل انا موجود


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: توقيع نيفين ثروت*

بجد جميله جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
بس انا اسفه ها تعبك
ممكن تبقى لحظه عمر بعيشها معاك  هى العمر فقط
بلاش باقى الجمله
انا اسفه هاتعبك
و ميرسى خالص​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 يونيو 2008)

غالى والطلب رخيص
بس مع شويه تغييرات لانى قفلت البرنامج قبل ما احفظ العمل بصيغه اس بى دى

مرسى خالص على المجامله


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: توقيع نيفين ثروت*

انا مش عرفه اشكرك ازاى
ربنا يباركك
توقيع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
و ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
ميرسى​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يونيو 2008)

ثانكس للمجامله
مفيش شكر بين الاخوه
بس اتمنى يكون عجبك التوقيع


----------

